# Vic kayaker attacked by GW



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

just heard that a kayaker in Victoria was attacked by a GW and thrown from his yak...picked up safely by a boatie....

so vic cousins...head count...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I heared there was a attack yesterday in Eavens Head on a 17 year old on a surf ski. Luckily only holes in the boat not him...
Sorry don't know more


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmmm, as a Yak newbie I think I really should finally spend a bit of time practising righting and getting back on my yak in case such an event happens to me without any stink boats around. Good thing a friendly boatie was on hand to help!


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

peice of mind buying a shark shield soon


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Spencer said:


> peice of mind buying a shark shield soon


Same spencer, however I need to buy a new car first as mine is falling apart and I have much more chance of being killed en route to having a fish than in the water! But in saying that it is definately on the cards!


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

It appears from the Channel 9 news that he wasn't a yak fisherman, just having a paddle. However C9 did show a yak fisherman in a blue yak, with 2 rods out, suggesting he wasn't aware of the GWs love bite, So who is the next great Vic multi media mega star ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Eric , before the summer season starts proper , i think we should select a virgin , male or female and sacrifice the said person to the sea , we could perhaps send the person namly ,Virgin , out in an old kayak bedecked with garlands of flowers and shoot flaming arrows into the kayak, thus satisfying all Gods of the sea , Neptune ,and the Viking Gods Lars and Haldar ,. thus all sea creatures will be saited and Val Hallar will have a new entrant :shock:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I saw the Sea kayaker on T.V complete with his Orange yak and bite marks,,i wonder how a sea kayaker can fit a shark shield ? theres no scupper holes to feed the cord thingy down through,,,,,


----------



## outbreakmonkey (Aug 31, 2009)

Going by his description the shark came up to just check him out. Having a bit of a chew is how they identify things. If it was an actual "I want to eat you" attack he would've been knocked out when it first bit as they get incredibly force from their vertical attacks. Further evidence is that after the initial it realised he wasn't food and went away to find something else to eat. Incredibly lucky given he couldn't get back in the kayak. In this case a shark shield probably would've saved him some brown coloured undies.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Bazzoo - I like the idea of sacrificing someone every spring to keep us all nice and safe. In the absence of an AKFF volunteer, how about we take nominations? I will start off with my ex; she's no virgin but chances are GW won't know that!


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

garyp said:


> Bazzoo - ? I will start off with my ex; she's no virgin but chances are GW won't know that!


They do have a good sense of smell thou.... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Bazz i love the idea, but good luck finding one these days!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well thats it then guys , well do it , i imagine there will be no shortage of ex wife born again virgins that we can select from , so perhaps we first select the ones that got the biggest settlement and maintanance deal :shock: :shock:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Shorty said:


> I saw the Sea kayaker on T.V complete with his Orange yak and bite marks


There it is again - that irritating orange colour - obviously, it just pissed the Shark off and he had to bite it. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=31711

That quote again.... "_Don't wear yellow or orange, as sharks have good eyesight and these colours in particular seem to irritate them_."


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

why don't we just sacrifice the last member to join AKFF  
that seems fare to me


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

> That quote again.... "_Don't wear yellow or orange, as sharks have good eyesight and these colours in particular seem to irritate them_."


For sale: One orange kayak and yellow life vest - going cheap. Pm me


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

When being interviewed on the news he said that he lost his paddle when the shark hit him. lanyards should be sold stock with any kayak, at least just for the paddle.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I see the Sea kayak brigade all the time,i could be wrong but i have never seen them use paddle leaches or i don't notice ?

Even Freya paddling around Australia does not use them i think.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

If you attached a "leech" to your paddle, then A. it would not let go and B. a cheaper option :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry..in Bankgok...got off long flight...hypoxic
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Shorty said:


> Even Freya paddling around Australia does not use them i think.


She doesn't use a PFD or a bra either :shock:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I keep my bra in the rear hatch. I can put it on if I get into trouble.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

MrX said:


> I keep my bra in the rear hatch. I can put it on if I get into trouble.


bra boys ???


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

guys i can also chip in for the well being of my fellow yakkers to the god of the sea POSEIDON i give the mother in law probably a great white of the land type why waste a perfectly good virgin :lol:

actually i always wondered why are they called the "in laws" does anyone know


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

123SHARKY123 said:


> actually i always wondered why are they called the "in laws" does anyone know


Because if they called them the outlaws it'd be legal to shoot them.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> 123SHARKY123 said:
> 
> 
> > actually i always wondered why are they called the "in laws" does anyone know
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

